# Unable to download REW



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there

I just found out about REW, registered here and tried to download it but everytime I click the download link I get redirected as if I'm not logged in, when I re-log in I get to the same page. 

Please help, I'm eager to try this out

thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just tried it myself and it appears to work fine.

Haven't heard of anyone having trouble. Try logging out and back in.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

it's working now, thanks


----------

